# CHINA | Maglev



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

*China may abandon Shanghai-Hangzhou maglev line*

BEIJING, June 9 (Xinhua) -- China may abandon the construction of the four-billion-euro Shanghai-Hangzhou high-speed maglev line if talks with Germany on technical transfers and other issues fail, the 21st Century Business Herald said Friday. 

"The line will not be built if they keep saying no," Wu Xiangming, director of the China national magnetic levitation transportation technology research center was quoted as saying in Germany. 

Wu is believed to be a key figure involved in bilateral talks on the building of the 200-km-long maglev track, which will be designed to allow a maximum speed of 450 km per hour. 

The Shanghai-Hangzhou maglev line will be the world's second commercial high-speed maglev track. Shanghai operates the world's only commercial maglev system on a 30-km run between Shanghai's financial district and its Pudong airport. 

The report quoted a well-informed expert with elite Tongji University in Shanghai as saying that Germany wants China to build the maglev line with technologies bought from German firms. 

China has rejected this model since the German price is too high, the unidentified expert said. 

The Chinese favor a plan in which the two sides will set up a joint venture, which will produce most of the equipment and spare parts for the maglev line, the expert said. 

China's contribution to maglev technology 

Speaking in May at the fourth Sino-German hi-tech dialog forum in Beijing, Wu reminded the German side of China's contribution tothe growth of maglev technology. 

Although German firms have spent huge money on the research of the technology, it was China that spent over a billion euros building the short Shanghai maglev line, which brought the technology out of the laboratory and into daily use, he said. 

All technical data gathered during the operation of the Shanghai maglev line has been shared between the two sides, a model that will also apply to the Shanghai-Hangzhou maglev line, he said. 

"If one says Germany gave birth to the technology, then it should be accepted that China provided the fertile soil for it to grow strong and sturdy," he said. 

Wu further noted that the success of the Shanghai-Hangzhou maglev line will have a tremendous impact on the promotion of the German maglev technology in the world.

No timetable for the Shanghai-Hangzhou maglev line 

China's central government approved the building of the Shanghai-Hanghzou maglev track in March. 

It is generally believed that the line would operating by 2010,when Shanghai plays host to the World Expo. Such a tight timetablecertainly gives the German side an advantage in the talks. 

Chai Xianlong, an official with the Zhejiang Provincial Institute of Development Planning, acknowledges, however, that theState Council has only approved a feasibility study of the line. 

The study may conclude that the line is not feasible, he said. 

Both Chai and the Tongji University expert confirmed that a deputy head of the National Development and Reform Commission has said that the line needn't have to be completed before the World Expo. 

Germany may have much to lose 

Chai said delaying the deal is not necessarily good for the German investors. 

He said maglev technology may prove not so difficult to master,pointing out that there are several Chinese firms in Zhejiang alone that are building experimental maglev lines. 

Several other Chinese cities are also building or planning their own maglev lines. 

Chai said that there are two alternatives to the proposed Shanghai-Hangzhou maglev line. One is using a high-speed railway system, that would add only four minutes to the 28 minute trip by a maglev train.And the other alternative is to use lower-speed maglev technologies developed by China. Enditem 

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2006-06/09/content_4670829_1.htm


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

Both sides seems to be tough on the tech transfer/joint venture thing.


----------



## pflo777 (Feb 27, 2003)

Hart wie Kruppstahl... 


Btw: some german newspapers asked siemens and thyssen-krupp representatives about this issue, because so many chinese newspapers reprot that---and they said,that from the official side, there are no changes in the situation so far.(the conditions for the contract didnt change since march, when the maglev line was given green light by the reform comission)
They say, its more a pr thing, because Wu and some other high chinese represantatives were unhappy, that germany didnt make additional concessions during the visit of Chancellor Merkel last week.


----------



## bluga (Oct 13, 2002)

LOL, didn't China said it "mastered" maglev technoogy?


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

bluga said:


> LOL, didn't China said it "mastered" maglev technoogy?


Many countries can make cars but who makes the best cars?
Many countries can make nuclear reactors but whos the best?
Many countries can make submarines but who makes the best?

Get the point? Just because you can make something doesn't mean you don't need improvements or knowledge its a forever learning process. The Japanese achieved high speed train technology long time ago but why do they keep on researching? So they can make the best of the best trains in the world.


----------



## pflo777 (Feb 27, 2003)

I read somewhere that starting today the plans for the expos 2010 are presented to the shanghai public, including the plans for the maglev with the final route and the station at shanghai expo are----in case its getting built of course.....

If someone from shanghai reads this, could you make pictures?

I assume the plans and models are shown in the shanghai urban development thing....where also the big shanghai model is


----------



## didu (Jun 13, 2005)

pflo777 said:


> Hart wie Kruppstahl...
> 
> 
> Btw: some german newspapers asked siemens and thyssen-krupp representatives about this issue, because so many chinese newspapers reprot that---and they said,that from the official side, there are no changes in the situation so far.(the conditions for the contract didnt change since march, when the maglev line was given green light by the reform comission)
> They say, its more a pr thing, because Wu and some other high chinese represantatives were unhappy, that germany didnt make additional concessions during the visit of Chancellor Merkel last week.


The Chinese reform commission has only approved a feasibility study for the SH-HZ maglev, it doesn't mean it has to be built ...


----------



## pflo777 (Feb 27, 2003)

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/art/2006/06/09/282657/Public_to_get_sneak_preview_of_Expo_plans.htm


Public to get sneak preview of Expo plans
Zhang Jun
2006-06-09 
THE public will have a chance to see the planning models of both World Expo 2010 and 2008 Olympic Games in Beijing during a 3-day international architectural design exhibition that opens on Sunday, the exhibition organizers said yesterday. 

....
One of the key infrastructure projects to be displayed is the stations and route of the future Maglev line linking Shanghai with Hangzhou, capital of neighboring Zhejiang Province, according to Guo. 

..........
Could someone make pictures?


As far as I know, the whole planning and design work has been done....
if they wanted, they could start building it immediately....


----------



## admns (Feb 5, 2013)

*Beijing's 1st maglev train to start construction*

Beijing's first maglev train, Line S1, will get under construction once the National
Development and Reform Commission (NDRC) grants its approval, the Legal Evening
News reported yesterday. All preparatory work for the project has been completed, and construction can now
commence at any time, an official from Mentougou District said. Resident relocation, environmental impact evaluation and operation safety of the
project have all been finished, according to the official. The 10.24-kilometer-long line, which uses low and medium-speed magnetic levitation
technology, goes east from Mentougou’s Shimenying to Pingguoyuan of its
neighboring Shijingshan District. Also known as the first urban low and medium-speed maglev light rail in the country,
it runs at a top speed of 105 kilometers per hour, cutting travel time from Mentougou
to Pingguoyuan to merely 8 minutes.


----------



## admns (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## jaysonn341 (Mar 19, 2012)

105km/h? That sounds... slow... how many stations will it have? Why are they choosing a maglev for this?


----------



## lkstrknb (Jan 14, 2009)

105km/h is very respectable for a urban subway line. This maglev is not meant to compete with the high speed maglev in Shanghai but will be very similar to the Linimo maglev in Nagoya, Japan.

Maglev technology offers significantly quieter trains so there will be less noise pollution in the communities it passes by. Just think of the squealing of wheels of conventional trains when negotiating curves. It will also require much less longterm maintenance compared to a conventional subway train.


----------



## foxmulder (Dec 1, 2007)

This will be the test for the home grown maglev tech. Its success may lead other developments. 

This is a subway line so it may be more appropriate to move it to that forum.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Similarities to the Transrapid technology are of course entirely accidental ...


----------



## admns (Feb 5, 2013)

jaysonn341 said:


> 105km/h? That sounds... slow... how many stations will it have?


Beijing's maglev train will have six cars and each car is 15 meters long and 3 meters
wide. It is shorter than common trains. Seats will be arranged on both sides of the cars
and the middle space is left for the standing passengers. The route is about 20
kilometers and it has 12 stations along the route. 


jaysonn341 said:


> Why are they choosing a maglev for this?


The maglev trains with the low and middle maglev swerves in a small radius and it can
climb 70 meters every 1,000 meters going strait, which will reduce the length of bridge
approaches and is suitable for construction in urban areas. The radiation of low and middle maglev trains will have no effects on people's health.
The reason is simple that the train will not drift if the electromagnetism released off,
according to a related official. Figures show the noise of the low and middle maglev train is 64 decibels 10 meters
away and that of the light rail train is 90 decibels.


----------



## xeror (Aug 21, 2004)

I think this thread should be merged with BEIJING | Public Transport or at least moved to the "Subways and Urban Transport" forum.


----------



## lkstrknb (Jan 14, 2009)

Or it can me merged with the Maglev Rapid Transit forum at http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=800674&page=3


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

Chang said the maglev line will consume more power than subways or light rail, though it produces less noise and needs less maintenance.

*"We are now studying the power supply of the maglev, and I think we will solve this problem within three years,"* said Chang. 

- By Zhou Wa and Xin Dingding (China Daily),updated: 2011-03-01 07:54


----------



## hhzz (Oct 12, 2012)

I heard that Slow maglev will be also construction in Hunan's zhangjiajie?


----------



## luhai (Jun 27, 2010)

hhzz said:


> I heard that Slow maglev will be also construction in Hunan's zhangjiajie?


They are doing a study now. However, a 2 Billion yuan project for just 10 km of track will not happen in the current political and economic environment. It's not 2001 anymore.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

This thread is about perspective long-distance maglev lines in China


----------



## mozartjing (Nov 26, 2015)

Currently two lines completed I assume, the Shanghai Pudong maglev and the Changsha Huanghua Airport line under test


----------



## BEE2 (May 7, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8SqDVUdMtY
China's First Mid-Low Speed Maglev Line Passes Preliminary Assessment


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

*China's first maglev train starts full-load test*

A full load-test for maglev trains is being conducted in central China's city of Changsha. The trains will run on China's first domestically designed and manufactured magnetic levitation railway.


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

Can you state the advantages and disadvantages of this form of transportation for our forum users please?


----------



## da_scotty (Nov 4, 2008)

Very short, for maglev:

advantage:
very fast
lower drag/resistance

disadvantage:
very expensive to build
very expensive to operate

Or do you mean the low speed version?


----------



## Swede (Aug 24, 2002)

Proponents claim that the operations costs are atually markedly lower than steel-on-steel systems. Far less wear and tear as well as lower energy costs when going to high speeds.
Construction costs are also claimed to be higher mostly due to far lower volume of construction and less experience.


----------



## Swede (Aug 24, 2002)

mozartjing said:


> Currently two lines completed I assume, the Shanghai Pudong maglev and the Changsha Huanghua Airport line under test


Yeah, only two lines and both are city to airport links, hardly long distance IMO. In that video tjrgx posted it is said the Changsa line will only go at 100 km/h! If so, then what is the point of maglev? The Shanghai line is does over 400km/h every day. That's a speed that would make a great deal of sense for long distance lines.


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

Swede said:


> Yeah, only two lines and both are city to airport links, hardly long distance IMO. In that video tjrgx posted it is said the Changsa line will only go at 100 km/h! If so, then what is the point of maglev? The Shanghai line is does over 400km/h every day. That's a speed that would make a great deal of sense for long distance lines.


 Realistically what are the chances of a long distance maglev line being built in China?


----------



## stoneybee (Nov 2, 2010)

kunming tiger said:


> Realistically what are the chances of a long distance maglev line being built in China?


Well, I will say the answer to your question will depend on time frame.

Within the next 10 year, basically zero chance.
10-20, I will venture to guess 10-20% 
20-30, I will say probably greater than 50%
30+ years, I am willing to bet that at least one long distance line will be built.

I think the real push on Maglev will happen when 1) once it is proven it can travel at a speed of 500+ km/h safely and efficiently, and 2) it can carry large enough amount of passengers.

At current performance and payload, there is not a lot of practical advantage over high-speed conventional rail as a mass transit vehicle. However, just like any new technology, I believe its day will come.


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

In others words it has to prove to be economical to build and operate carry the same number of passengers over the same distance in less time that conventional HSR?


----------



## Swede (Aug 24, 2002)

kunming tiger said:


> In others words it has to prove to be economical to build and operate carry the same number of passengers over the same distance in less time that conventional HSR?


That's my take too, plus that there has to be a need for the capacity the new line would bring. Unless there is a need for another line between for example Beijing and Shanghai then there won't be one built and thus no chance of a maglev built there. However, should there be a need to add another line on a stretch that already has conventional HSR? Then the chances of the new line being maglev goes up IMO.


----------



## SamuraiBlue (Apr 2, 2010)

Swede said:


> Yeah, only two lines and both are city to airport links, hardly long distance IMO. In that video tjrgx posted it is said the Changsa line will only go at 100 km/h! If so, then what is the point of maglev? The Shanghai line is does over 400km/h every day. That's a speed that would make a great deal of sense for long distance lines.


Speed is not the only strong point of maglevs, especially the mid-speed maglevs in which can negotiate steeper hills, reduces noise pollution, can accelerate and decelerate more quickly and, with same cabin space the height of the overall cars can be reduced making tunneling more cost efficient.
The down side at the moment is it's sticker price and not compatible with legacy tracks.


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

legacy tracks? You mean existing tracks?


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

kunming tiger said:


> legacy tracks? You mean existing tracks?


Just rails :lol:. Not many maglev train manufacturers. But they're saying Changsha maglev would cost significantly less than "LRT".

I think capacity is still a major problem for maglev.


----------



## lkstrknb (Jan 14, 2009)

I was able to get out to Changsha to see the maglev for myself.


----------



## dark_shadow1 (May 24, 2009)

stoneybee said:


> Well, I will say the answer to your question will depend on time frame.
> 
> Within the next 10 year, basically zero chance.
> 10-20, I will venture to guess 10-20%
> ...


Japan is already investing tens of billions of US$ in the maglev Chuo Shinkansen, which will enable to complete the 286 kilometer-long journey from Tokyo to Nagoya in 40 minutes by 2027 at a top speed of 505 km/h.


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

lkstrknb said:


> I was able to get out to Changsha to see the maglev for myself.


Is it on some kind of 'training wheels' :lol:? Maybe they were testing the emergency wheels? It does not sound levitated to me.


----------



## Swede (Aug 24, 2002)

Where do you see the wheels? The levitation isn't at a meter above the tracks, it's actually very close to the tracks. But there is air between the tracks and the trains magnets both above and below the track.


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

I don't see any wheels, but when the trains pass, you do hear some kind of metal on metal contact, so perhaps there are guide rails on the side to keep it in place?

It is much less quiet than expected from maglevs.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

China announces new maglev concept: a 200kmh driverless train planned for 2020


Posted on Mar 7, 2019
https://www.smartrailworld.com/china-announces-new-maglev-200kmh-driverless-train-2020

The Shanghai Maglev is the world's fastestChina has announced plans to produce a third-generation magnetically-powered train capable of reaching 200kmh. Also known as maglev, the latest rolling stock will reportedly be in action by 2020 and would be able to be controlled remotely and without the need for a human driver, a functionality made possible by an advanced IT system that the train’s makers have also referred to as a ‘powerful brain’.

In highlighting the maglev’s suitability for urban mobility, the manufacturer of the train said its new, lighter rolling stock could travel faster up slopes and inclines, propelled along using parts a vast majority of which could be sourced direct from China.
“The new trains are suitable for intercity or urban transit between distances of 50 and 200 km,” said Zhou Qinghe, who works for the CRRC Zhuzhou Locomotive. “With mature industrial and research abilities, over 90% of its more than 10,000 parts can be purchased domestically.”

The latest CRRC Zhuzhou magnetic train will reportedly be equipped with wireless communication infrastructure and live condition monitoring, making use of big data analysis to relay key information back to the operators and identify faults that help to “ensure the safety and reliability of autonomous operation”.


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

Silly_Walks said:


> ^^
> 
> Seems to be using the straddle beam method of the TransRapid maglev.
> 
> I find the TransRapid maglev to be less comfortable than the regular Chinese HSR.


No doubt, the TransRapid is very harsh compare to any Chinese HSR trains, especially when two train passes, it's like an explosion. Afterall the TransRapid technology is almost 20 years old, and the tracks have been in use for 15 years now. It was pretty amazing to achieve 430km/h back then, but now it's not as impressive. I'd imagine the next gen maglev systems will be just as smooth as regular HSR.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Prototype maglev train can reach 600 km/h*
24 May 2019
China Daily _Excerpt_

A Chinese manufacturer unveiled a prototype magnetic levitation train with a designed maximum speed of 600 kilometers per hour in Qingdao, Shandong province, on Thursday.

The train was designed and made by CRRC Qingdao Sifang Co in the eastern port city of Qingdao. The company is a wholly owned subsidiary of China Railway Rolling Stock Corp, the world's largest rolling stock manufacturer by annual production volume.

Experts said the debut of the prototype marks a major breakthrough by China in the high-speed maglev trains.

Ding Sansan, head of the train's research and development team and deputy chief engineer of CRRC Qingdao, said the prototype can help check and optimize key technologies and core system components of the high-speed maglev system and lay a technological basis for an engineering prototype.

"The prototype has already achieved static levitation and is in ideal condition," Ding said at a news conference in Qingdao.

"We are building an experimental center and a trial production center for high-speed maglev trains and expect to put them into operation in the second half of the year," Ding said, adding that research and development of a five-carriage engineering prototype is proceeding smoothly.

The engineering prototype, a key project in the Ministry of Science and Technology's 13th Five-Year Plan (2016-20) to promote an advanced railway system, is expected to roll off the production line next year and in 2021 to undergo comprehensive testing and be made ready for commercial manufacturing.

More : http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/a/201905/24/WS5ce6e746a3104842260bd762.html


----------



## Gusiluz (Apr 4, 2013)

^^ 600 km/h maglev prototype unveiled. Railway Gazette


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

^^

Looks to be the Transrapid Maglev type, as opposed to the Japanese Maglev type.


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

Silly_Walks said:


> ^^
> 
> Looks to be the Transrapid Maglev type, as opposed to the Japanese Maglev type.




Which seems to be better and more cost efficient for building the tracks.


----------



## foxmulder (Dec 1, 2007)

Very exciting. :cheers:


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

zergcerebrates said:


> Which seems to be better and more cost efficient for building the tracks.


Really? So far one of the richest cities in China hasn't been able to lay an extra kilometer of track, while Japan is building a full intercity track of their maglev.

I haven't been on the Japanese style maglev, but the Transrapid type was very uncomfortable at 430 km/h, especially compared to the 320 km/h Beijing-Tianjin train I was on, which was smooth like butter.


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

The Shenzhen-Zhuhai bridge will likely have maglev tracks.


----------



## t2contra (Oct 10, 2007)

Silly_Walks said:


> Really? *So far one of the richest cities in China hasn't been able to lay an extra kilometer of track*, while Japan is building a full intercity track of their maglev.
> 
> I haven't been on the Japanese style maglev, but the Transrapid type was very uncomfortable at 430 km/h, especially compared to the 320 km/h Beijing-Tianjin train I was on, which was smooth like butter.


Obviously, zergcerebrates' statement and yours are not mutually exclusive. And the reason China has not laid an extra kilo of maglev track should be obvious.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Silly_Walks said:


> Really? So far one of the richest cities in China hasn't been able to lay an extra kilometer of track, while Japan is building a full intercity track of their maglev.
> 
> I haven't been on the Japanese style maglev, but the Transrapid type was very uncomfortable at 430 km/h, especially compared to the 320 km/h Beijing-Tianjin train I was on, which was smooth like butter.


The urban line in Nagoya is quite OK but doesn't travel as fast.


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

*China to build high-speed maglev test line*

CHINA plans to start construction next year of a 200km maglev line in Hubei province to test operation of a prototype maglev train at speeds in excess of 600km/h.

...

https://www.railjournal.com/regions/asia/china-to-build-high-speed-maglev-test-line/


----------



## laojang (Jan 6, 2010)

Silly_Walks said:


> Really? So far one of the richest cities in China hasn't been able to lay an extra kilometer of track, while Japan is building a full intercity track of their maglev.
> 
> I haven't been on the Japanese style maglev, but the Transrapid type was very uncomfortable at 430 km/h, especially compared to the 320 km/h Beijing-Tianjin train I was on, which was smooth like butter.


The main reason that the maglev track in Shanghai is not extended is the opposition from local residents. It is too expensive to demolish all the buildings to make way for the 
maglev through downtown.


----------



## Arnorian (Jul 6, 2010)

Is the area in the center of Hongqiao that was reserved for maglev still unused for something else?


----------



## cheehg (Jan 5, 2018)

Arnorian said:


> Is the area in the center of Hongqiao that was reserved for maglev still unused for something else?


Part of those platforms will be used for airport express railway from Hongqiao to Pudong airports.


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

laojang said:


> The main reason that the maglev track in Shanghai is not extended is the opposition from local residents. It is too expensive to demolish all the buildings to make way for the
> maglev through downtown.


Underground tunnel boring would of course be the way this would be achieved. No buildings would have to be demolished.


----------



## laojang (Jan 6, 2010)

Silly_Walks said:


> Underground tunnel boring would of course be the way this would be achieved. No buildings would have to be demolished.


It is possible, like what is happening in Japan. But for this particular line, my guess is that they considered extending the Maglev to Hongqiao airport/train station by going underground but decided that it is still too expensive at this time. 
To do that, deep tunnels need to be dug to avoid pilings of many tall buildings and subways. Also the current west end of the line is elevated and 
surrounded by many buildings. To go underground, one has to abandon it and start digging several km east. Instead,
a conventional railway to Pudong airport is being built as part of the Shanghai East station project, which goes through far northern suburbs.


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

Qtya said:


> *China to build high-speed maglev test line*
> 
> CHINA plans to start construction next year of a 200km maglev line in Hubei province to test operation of a prototype maglev train at speeds in excess of 600km/h.
> 
> ...


This is supposed to be the first section of the Wuhan-Guangzhou nearly 1000km maglev line:

https://www.maglev.net/wuhan-guangzhou-maglev


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

Bikes said:


> This is supposed to be the first section of the Wuhan-Guangzhou nearly 1000km maglev line:
> 
> https://www.maglev.net/wuhan-guangzhou-maglev


How does the route compare to the railways Wuhan-Guangzhou (low and high speed)?


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

Rail: 350 km/h - 3:43 hours
Maglev: 600 km/h - 2 hours


----------



## cheehg (Jan 5, 2018)

Bikes said:


> Rail: 350 km/h - 3:43 hours
> Maglev: 600 km/h - 2 hours


Actually rail at 350km/h was 3:10 in 2009. 3:43 is at current 300km/h speed limit. In the end of 2019, they will resume the speed to 350km/h.


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

cheehg said:


> Actually rail at 350km/h was 3:10 in 2009. 3:43 is at current 300km/h speed limit. In the end of 2019, they will resume the speed to 350km/h.


Ah, thanks!
Is Wuhan-Beijing (opened at 300 km/h) capable of upgrading to 350 km/h?


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

cheehg said:


> Actually rail at 350km/h was 3:10 in 2009. 3:43 is at current 300km/h speed limit. In the end of 2019, they will resume the speed to 350km/h.


So the maglev is more of a solution to increase capacity than the time saving? 3 hours from city center to city center is already much faster than flying. 

Wuhan airport is an hour away from the city (~40km) and Guangzhou airport is about 40 mins (33km) from the city. Add security check and that's 2.5 hours spent just on getting to and from the airport.


----------



## cheehg (Jan 5, 2018)

Bikes said:


> So the maglev is more of a solution to increase capacity than the time saving? 3 hours from city center to city center is already much faster than flying.
> 
> Wuhan airport is an hour away from the city (~40km) and Guangzhou airport is about 40 mins (33km) from the city. Add security check and that's 2.5 hours spent just on getting to and from the airport.


Yes. Both capacity and speed issue. Some section in this line already has more than 140 pair trains a day. The maglev is more for Beijing to Guangzhou kind of distance. There is almost no flights between Guangzhou and Wuhan now. Almost all the Chinese cities within 1000 kms distance have no or very few flights if there is a HSR lines in between. 
Guangzhou south station is not exactly in the center but they are planing to renovate Guangzhou and GZ east station for HSR. All the legacy line trains will be moved to a newly constructed Baiyun station. This is also a new trends in China: turning the city center old stations for HSR. Shanghai and Beijing are also doing the same.


----------



## cheehg (Jan 5, 2018)

chornedsnorkack said:


> Ah, thanks!
> Is Wuhan-Beijing (opened at 300 km/h) capable of upgrading to 350 km/h?


of course. the design is for 350km/h. they are doing the through checking and renovation this year. you will see in Dec. timetable change. CR Wuhan received many CR400 trains this year.


----------



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

cheehg said:


> Actually rail at 350km/h was 3:10 in 2009. 3:43 is at current 300km/h speed limit. In the end of 2019, they will resume the speed to 350km/h.


3:10 for 968 km. Average speed 306 km/h.
For the 1136 km Wuhan-Beijing West, opened at 2012 at 300 km/h, that average speed would mean 3:43 trip time. Add a couple of minutes for Wuhan station stop, and it gets 6:55 for Guanzhou-Beijing.

The maglev travelling at average 484 km/h (from 2 hours for 968 km) would need 2:11 for 1136 km. Again a few minutes for the Wuhan station stop gives 4:15 for total Guangzhou-Beijing.

And yes, 3 hours to 2 is a time saving! While 3 hours is already faster than plane - it is NOT faster than not travelling in the first place!

Wuhan-Guangzhou North is 922 km; Wuhan-Guangzhou South 969 km. Moving the HSR station to Guangzhou would shorten the distance besides bringing it closer to destination.


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

Qingyuan Maglev:



















https://www.maglev.net/maglev-lines-under-construction


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

中国磁浮技术获新进展 旅游专线首列车整车动态调试


中国磁浮技术获新进展 旅游专线首列车整车动态调试




news.sina.com.cn






CRRC Changke Co., Ltd. released news on the 28th that the first domestic low-speed maglev tour line developed by the company, the first Qingyuan maglev train, has recently entered the stage of dynamic debugging of the whole vehicle.

Qingyuan Maglev Train adopts constant-conduction magnetic levitation and short-stator linear motor traction technology, with a maximum operating speed of 120km / h. On the basis of drawing lessons from the domestic maglev train technology, the train has carried out comprehensive innovation and optimization of the suspension frame structure, suspension control system, traction efficiency, body materials, noise control, etc.


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

^ OMG what is with that hideous interior color and design.


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

lawdefender said:


> 中国磁浮技术获新进展 旅游专线首列车整车动态调试
> 
> 
> 中国磁浮技术获新进展 旅游专线首列车整车动态调试
> ...



That train on the right is Sydney's metro! I thought Rotem manufactured those, its from the Chinese?


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

What's the low/medium speed for China is the ultra-speed for the rest of us.




__ https://www.facebook.com/maglevnet/posts/3168166636573497


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

zergcerebrates said:


> That train on the right is Sydney's metro! I thought Rotem manufactured those, its from the Chinese?


No those are not Sydney metro trains (which are manufactured by Alstom not Rotem) but Sydney Cityrail trains (most likely B Sets) which CRRC has a hand in manufacturing.


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

Bikes said:


> What's the low/medium speed for China is the ultra-speed for the rest of us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know that video is played back at a higher speed, right? The car filming it is going the same speed.

The Changsha maglev speed is 100 km/h, that's not ultra-speed for 'the rest of us', whatever that may mean.


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

Changsha goes at 100 km/h, they have now done tests at 160 km/h, and eventually, their third design iteration is going to have 200 km/h.


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

Bikes said:


> Changsha goes at 100 km/h, they have now done tests at 160 km/h, and eventually, their third design iteration is going to have 200 km/h.


So, not ultra speed, then.


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

Definitely not for the Netherlands, but only 26 countries in the world have 200 km/h or higher speed on their (long-distance) railways. These medium-speed maglevs are used on 20-30-40 km long tracks, in this context the top speed is very different.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

600 km / h high-speed maglev test started in Shanghai


On January 14 this year, the 600km / h maglev vehicle developed by CRRC Qingdao Sifang arrived at the 1.5km maglev test line at the Jiading campus, and immediately began the assembly of the vehicle system.


On January 20, after the assembly was completed and the first suspension on the test line was successfully achieved.

The original plan to continue the trial work on February 3 after the Spring Festival. However, the outbreak of the New Coronary Pneumonia was unexpected, and various tasks had to be shut down after the holiday. In order to minimize the impact of the epidemic on the progress of scientific research, with the active coordination of the school and the strong support of the Jiading Campus Management Committee, on the premise of meeting the Shanghai and school epidemic prevention and control requirements, in the middle of March, CRRC Sifang The technicians and the team at the Maglev Center gradually restarted the test work, and even continued to work on weekends, small holidays and other holidays without rest, and tried to recover the impact of the epidemic.


On April 17, the high-speed maglev prototype developed by Qingdao Sifang began the trailer test under the traction of the tractor. The follow-up will continue to carry out a series of trials of full-line trailer operation and traction at various speeds. It is planned to complete all test tasks by the end of June .


This year, it is planned to transport the completed train of magnetic levitation vehicles to the 1.5 km test line of Jiading campus to carry out test and test work.


In addition, after the completion of the trial of the high-speed maglev prototype developed by Qingdao Sifang, the 200 km / h maglev train developed by CRRC Zhuzhou will also arrive at the test line in the second half of the year to carry out the test tasks of vehicles and systems.



http://www.rail-transit.com/xinwen/show.php?itemid=11325


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Guangzhou-Shenzhen second HSR will be 600 km/h maglev line 

The Shenzhen Development and Reform Commission issued the "Guangzhou-Shenzhen High-speed Maglev Intercity Railway Planning Study" (hereinafter referred to as "Planning Study") bidding announcement. Feasibility plan for the second high-speed rail. 

According to the calculation of 600 kilometers per hour, after the Guangzhou-Shenzhen Maglev Railway is put into operation, the two airports in Guangzhou and Shenzhen can be reached in just over 20 minutes (including stop time).

This maglev line will be included in the next round of national railway network planning, and expected to open to traffic in 2030.

The current railways connecting Guangzhou and Shenzhen:

1: Guangzhou-Shenzhen-Hongkong High Speed Railway: @ 350 km/h, operational
(Guangzhou South Station to Shenzhen North Station : 29 mins)

2. Guangzhou-Dongguan-Shenzhen Intercity Railway: @ 200 km/h, operational
(Xintang Station (Guangzhou) - Shenzhen Airport: 60 mins)

3. Guangzhou-Shenzhen Railway: @ 200 km/h, operational
(Guangzhou East Station - Shenzhen Station: 74 mins)




https://www.crcc.cn/art/2019/11/18/art_593_3018290.html










广深有望再添一条高铁 从深圳机场到白云机场或只要20分钟


广深有望再添一条高铁 从深圳机场到白云机场或只要20分钟



shenzhen.sina.com.cn


----------



## Arnorian (Jul 6, 2010)

Wow.


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

long term plan


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

600km high-speed maglev test sample car successfully tested


The 600 km/h high-speed maglev test sample car developed by CRRC Sifang Co., Ltd. was successfully tested on the maglev test line of Tongji University in Shanghai this morning.


According to Ding Sansan, the person in charge of the subject of high-speed maglev and the deputy chief engineer of CRRC Sifang Co., Ltd., high-speed maglev is a strong coupling system including four major systems of vehicles, traction power supply, operation control communication, and line and track. It can initially verify the interface relationship and coupling characteristics between high-speed maglev systems under dynamic conditions, providing support for the verification and optimization of key performance of the system and core components.

　　 CRRC Sifang and Tongji University and other research units carried out this test. On the maglev test line, the test sample car was tested for the first time in joint system, and carried out dynamic operation tests under various working conditions, including different track beams and turnouts, small curves, ramps, zone switching, etc., completed more than 200 seven major projects This project has conducted comprehensive tests on key performances such as suspension guidance, speed measurement positioning, vehicle-rail coupling, ground traction, and vehicle-ground communication.

　　 "Under the multi-operating test conditions, the vehicle's suspension guidance is stable and the operating condition is good. The key technical indicators meet the design requirements and meet the design expectations." Ding Sansan said.

The successful trial run of the test prototype achieved a breakthrough from static to dynamic operation, and obtained a large amount of key data. The key performance of the high-speed maglev system and core components has been initially verified, which will provide the development and optimization of the subsequent high-speed maglev engineering prototype. Important technical support.

　　 According to reports, the research and development of the high-speed maglev project is progressing smoothly, and the development of five marshalling engineering prototypes is also steadily advancing. According to the plan, the prototype system of the high-speed maglev project with a speed of 600 kilometers per hour is expected to be rolled out by the end of 2020, and a full set of high-speed maglev technology and engineering capabilities will be formed. In the future, through the construction of a high-speed maglev demonstration project and related operations such as 600 km/h line operation, this technology can promote the continuous innovation and industrialization of the technology, and promote the development of the country's high-end equipment manufacturing upgrades and strategic emerging industries.









重要突破！我国600公里高速磁浮试验样车成功试跑


重要突破！我国600公里高速磁浮试验样车成功试跑




news.sina.com.cn


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

lawdefender said:


> 600km high-speed maglev test sample car successfully tested


At what speed was it tested?


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

On August 20, CRRC Tangshan Locomotive and Rolling Stock Co., Ltd. (hereinafter referred to as CRRC Tangshan Company) independently developed a new generation of medium and low-speed maglev trains with the highest speed grade—Qingyuan Maglev Train successfully completed the static commissioning of the whole train and started the operation test.

The car is tailor-made for the country's first low-to-medium-speed maglev travel line. It adopts normally conductive magnetic levitation and short stator linear motor traction technology, and has a design speed of 120 kilometres per hour.

According to Liu Yuefeng, chief designer of Qingyuan Maglev Train, in the development of the train, the research and development personnel made comprehensive innovations and optimizations on the suspension frame structure, suspension control system, traction efficiency, body material, noise control, etc., and applied lightweight aluminum alloy cars. Cutting-edge technologies such as body, battery redundant self-traction, automatic reconnection, and ATO automatic driving have realized the overall improvement of trains in terms of operating speed, reliability, comfort, and intelligence.

As the new generation maglev train with the fastest operating speed in the world’s low- and medium-speed maglev system, CRRC Tangshan has incorporated a large number of technological elements into the industrial design of the vehicle, such as a low-resistance streamlined car head that resembles a smiling dolphin, simple painting and printing, and fine High-tech LED lighting, etc. In the compartment, the seat design is light and ergonomic; the intimately designed lumbar support for disabled passengers is comfortable and beautiful; the alternate color of the seat, the dark pattern design and the roof ring LED light enrich the passenger experience.

The 38-kilometer Qingyuan Maglev Tourist Line serves the tourist attractions of Changlong Theme Park. The first phase of the special line is about 8.1 kilometers long. There are 4 stations in Yinzhan, Changlong Avenue, Changgang and Changlong Theme Park, which will connect the Jiyinzhan Station of Guangzhou-Qingyuan Inercity Railway, and the second phase of the line is extended in both east and west directions, connecting Changlong South China Tiger Provenance Base and Meilin Lake and other places.









国内最高速度等级中低速磁浮列车成功试跑(图)


国内最高速度等级中低速磁浮列车成功试跑(图)




news.sina.com.cn


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

何华武院士：沪杭磁浮与广深磁浮纳入高速磁浮选线方案研究_交通


9月16日，中国工程院院士、中国工程院副院长何华武在“创新与新兴产业发展国际会议”现代交通工程技术与产业专题会上表示，当前中国时速600公里高速磁浮列车已进行的选线方案研究共有两条，分别是沪杭磁浮与广深磁浮。…




www.sohu.com





Study on the plan of Shanghai-Hangzhou Maglev and Guangzhou-Shenzhen Maglev

On September 16, He Huawu, academician of the Chinese Academy of Engineering and vice president of the Chinese Academy of Engineering, stated at the "International Conference on Innovation and Emerging Industry Development" Modern Transportation Engineering Technology and Industry Special Session that the current route selection plan for the 600 km/h high-speed maglev train in China, namely Shanghai-Hangzhou Maglev and Guangzhou-Shenzhen Maglev.

Shanghai-Hangzhou Maglev: Shanghai Hongqiao Station to Hangzhou East Station, 164km, 600 km/h.











Guangzhou-Shenzhen Maglev: Guangzhou East Station to Shenzhen East Station, 110 km, 600 km/h.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* China and Japan Race to Dominate the Future of High-Speed Rail *
Bloomberg _Excerpt_
Nov 24, 2020

Japan and China are racing to build a new type of ultra-fast, levitating train, seeking to demonstrate their mastery over a technology with big export potential.

Magnetic levitation, or maglev, trains use powerful magnets to glide along charged tracks at super fast speeds made possible by the lack of friction. A handful of short distance and experimental maglev trains are already in operation, but Asia’s two biggest economies are vying to develop what would be the world’s first long-distance intercity lines.

On one side is Central Japan Railway Co.’s 9 trillion yen ($86 billion) maglev that’s expected to connect Tokyo and Osaka by 2037. On the other is China’s 100 billion yuan ($15 billion) on-again, off-again project that will run between Shanghai and the eastern port city of Ningbo. After several false starts, it’s now forecast to be completed by around 2035. Japan’s is more expensive largely because of the amount of excavation that will be required to tunnel through the mountainous countryside.

If Japan and China are able to unveil their long-distance projects successfully by their due dates, it should give them a leg up when they look to export the next-generation technology, rail experts say. At stake is a share of the estimated more than $2 trillion global market for rail infrastructure projects. 

More : China and Japan Race to Dominate Future of High-Speed Rail


----------



## 33Hz (Jul 29, 2006)

hkskyline said:


> At stake is a share of the estimated more than $2 trillion global market for rail infrastructure projects.


Why do they have a better chance when Germany's Transrapid failed commercially?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

33Hz said:


> Why do they have a better chance when Germany's Transrapid failed commercially?


I'm curious what's the tipping point in economies of scale for this super expensive technology to be commercially viable?


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

33Hz said:


> Why do they have a better chance when Germany's Transrapid failed commercially?


 Transrapid is a company
China is country with enormous resources in play.


----------



## 33Hz (Jul 29, 2006)

Yes but in the 2 trillion dollar export market if people are looking for maglev they have had an opportunity to buy it for 20+ years.


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

which countries are you referring to? The developed countries? They are not prepared to put the hard yards in. In any event the Chinese developing this tech for their own domestic market will in time make it accessible for many more people around the globe.


----------



## 33Hz (Jul 29, 2006)

The article above posted by hkskyline makes reference to maglev giving them a "leg up" in the $2tr export market. My point is, the export market is not asking for maglev and has not done in 20+ years since they could have bought it from Germany. Germany poured millions in state funds into developing it and didn't even use it for domestic projects. It has been ruled out of multiple other projects in the UK, Middle East etc, therefore how much of a leg up is it?


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

Maglev is just part of their part to dominate the technological spectrum.

There are more Maglev lines in operation now than twenty years ago and that number will only increase over time. The domestic market alone will ensure this technology will be around for a long time. 

They have built the largest conventional high speed network in the world by far and now are actively building those networks in overseas markets.

Due to the economies of scale in China the cost of Maglev will drop by an order of magnitude. Ditto hyper-loop and any other emerging form of mass transportation including Air Mobility.

In terms of transportation infrastructure development the west offers a good example of how not to get things done. 

No surprise that Japan and China picked up the baton on this.

Western leadership in High Speed Rail/Maglev disappeared long ago. I suspect that Maglev will be rolled out off the back of the BRI. 

If you have a house bet it all on the Chinese succeeding where the Germans failed as long as Maglev is a national development priority like HSR and gets the commensurate support from the State Council.


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

In the end the West will ban Maglev Tech from China on the grounds of National Security, that is just what they do when they cannot compete . Huawei, Tencent, TikTok and ZTE are not going away ditto for DJL ，CRRC ,Nio COMAC and UB Tech.


----------



## SiMclaren (Dec 10, 2012)

China had the chance to use Maglev as their main network back in 2003 but decided it was too expensive, if it was too expensive to use as the only system, how it's going to work now competing against their own HSR?


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

The answer is in your question, Maglev like EV technology does not have a fixed cost ditto for HSR. The cost of building that infrastructure is coming down due to economies of scale. If you want to see an example of this follow the link below


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

Just because Maglev was considered too expensive in 2003 does not rule out the possibility that the Chinese can drop the cost of the technology by an order of magnitude. The Chinese are making sure they have their finger in the Maglev pie while other are content to sit on the fence. 

If the State Council has approved a long term strategic plan for Maglev like they did for HSR and EV technology you can bet they see China as the future for Maglev. Japan is doing likewise so are both these countries with their extensive experience in high speed mass transit wrong ? 

You forgot one thing , the Chinese see the advantages of high speed mass transit system thru the prism of costs/benefits not just costs. Few of their HSR lines break even but the overall economic contribution to the Chinese economy/development is enormous. 

The West see renewable/clean energy as an overhead, the Chinese see it as a business opportunity. Clean energy including transportation will make a significant contribution to reducing global warming and the Chinese must do their fair share . In the end Humanity will be better off if China reduces their carbon emissions and if the Chinese are picking up the tab I do not see the issue unless you are anti tech or anti development .


----------



## Qtya (Aug 31, 2006)

Beijing’s bullet train aims to go 1,000 km/h


Assuming there are no leaves on the line, a train being developed in China will be able to travel the equivalent of London to Edinburgh in a little over a hour.




www.thetimes.co.uk


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

Qtya said:


> Beijing’s bullet train aims to go 1,000 km/h
> 
> 
> Assuming there are no leaves on the line, a train being developed in China will be able to travel the equivalent of London to Edinburgh in a little over a hour.
> ...


WOAH!!


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

Is this Chinese prototype the shape of maglev train tech to come?


Researchers at a university in southwestern China say their approach could mean superfast, cheap travel.




www.scmp.com


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

China rolls off the world's first high-temperature superconducting high-speed maglev prototype vehicle with a speed of 620 kilometers per hour









China completes maglev prototype, fastest land vehicle with peak speed of 620 km/h - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn






A prototype of a high-temperature superconducting maglev train, dubbed as a "super bullet maglev train" with a maximum speed of 620 kilometers per hour, rolled off the production line on Wednesday in Chengdu, capital of Southwest China's Sichuan Province.

The train is the first of its kind, in that it uses high-temperature superconducting maglev technology, and it was designed and manufactured in China, according to state-run Xinhua News Agency. 

The completion of the engineering prototype and its testing tracks marked a "zero to one" moment in the study of high-temperature superconducting maglev technology, Xinhua said.

The high-temperature superconducting maglev is different from existing maglevs, which use low-temperature superconducting technology or normal conducting magnetic levitation, and the change will enable a steadier ride for the train.

With its all-carbon fiber lightweight body, bullet-shaped nose and heavy-haul high-temperature superconducting technology, the prototype train has a designed peak speed of 620 km per hour, likely the fastest of any vehicle on Earth, according to the Xinhua report.

Enticingly, the report said that, if combined with near-vacuum tube or tunnel technology, the train is expected to bring a subversive transformation to the rail transit sector in the future.

This is the second maglev prototype with a speed at 600 km per hour or faster from companies and academic institutions in China.

A prototype high-speed maglev test vehicle with a speed of 600 km per hour, developed by CRRC Qingdao Sifang Co, successfully ran on a test line at Tongji University in Shanghai in June 2020.

An industry insider said that since Xinhua declared that the system was the world's first high-temperature superconducting maglev train, the one from the CRRC unit could be using low-temperature superconducting technology.

The concept of superfast bullet trains originated in the US, but it is becoming a reality in China.

Sun Zhang, a railway expert and professor at Shanghai Tongji University, said there is some difference between the Chinese super bullet maglev and the ultrafast hyper-loop transport system championed by US industrialist Elon Musk.

"The Chinese trains are pragmatic while Musk's hyperloop is futuristic," Sun told the Global Times on Wednesday. 

"The Chinese trains are designed for average human beings as a high-speed transportation alternative while the hyperloop is designed for travel on Mars by astronauts who have been trained to withstand forces of acceleration equivalent to many times the force of gravity."

The 600-km-per-hour train is for normal atmospheric pressure, as trains running in a vacuum tunnel could easily top that speed to a range of more than 1,000 km per hour, Sun said. 

However, to put passengers inside a vacuum tube, scientists need to solve the issues of safety and cost. 

Southwest Jiaotong University in Chengdu is reportedly pushing the project. The high-temperature superconducting magnetic levitation has a relative cost advantage over low-temperature superconducting technology.

China is now a world leader in developing maglev technology. At least three maglev rail routes are in the planning stage in the country to push the development of the high-speed maglev train system.

Maglev trains are viewed by many as a means to fill the speed gap betwee aviation and the country's world-beating high-speed railway system, which runs at a speed of 350 km per hour.


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

Construction to start on test line for 1,000 km/h maglev train in North China - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn


----------



## _Forum_ (Sep 16, 2013)

Great.... China always delivers project ahead of its schedule time. Hope to see this in action within this decade between large cities of china.


----------



## Short (Dec 16, 2015)

Bikes said:


> Construction to start on test line for 1,000 km/h maglev train in North China - Global Times
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quite a deceptive headline. A 2km maglev track has commenced construction, with a further 15km to be constructed by 2024. Just for testing purposes and to check the viability of a 1,000km line. Which as standalone pieces of infrastructure, they might suffer the same fate as many monorails.


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

China's first maglev sky train rolls off in Wuhan


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

Chinese manufacturer unveils new generation of commercial maglev train


Chinese manufacturer unveils new generation of commercial maglev train-



www.news.cn


----------



## unwiderstehlich (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

World's first maglev suspension railway to start trial







news.cgtn.com


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

The Guangzhou-Shenzhen-Hong Kong maglev line with a planned speed of about 600 kilometers per hour is undergoing a pre-feasibility study of the first section (Guangshen section), and there are currently 5 plans planned for the line.


Schematic diagram of the station scheme of the maglev line of the Guangzhou-Shenzhen-Hong Kong Expressway

Option I: Guangzhou East - Guancheng - (Shenzhen Futian) Xiangmi Lake - Hong Kong Kowloon

The line has a total length of 159.7km and is laid underground. There are 4 stations in Guangzhou East Maglev Station, Guancheng Maglev Station, Xiangmihu Maglev Station and Hong Kong Kowloon Maglev Station. The average distance between stations is 45.33km, and the estimated annual passenger volume is 34.69 million. trips.

Option II: Guangzhou East - Dongguan Humen - Qianhai - Hong Kong Kowloon

The line has a total length of 161km and is laid entirely underground. There are 4 stations in Guangzhou East Maglev Station, Dongguan Humen Maglev Station, Qianhai Maglev Station and Hong Kong Kowloon Maglev Station, with an average distance between stations of 45.77km and an estimated annual passenger volume of 33.67 million.

Option III: Guangzhou Zhujiang New Town-Nansha-Qianhai-Hong Kong Kowloon

The line has a total length of 165.7km and is laid underground. There are 4 stations in Zhujiang New Town Maglev Station, Nansha Maglev Station, Qianhai Maglev Station, and Hong Kong Kowloon Maglev Station. The average distance between stations is 46.67km, and the estimated annual passenger volume is 28.92 million.

Option IV: Guangzhou Station-Nansha-Qianhai-Hong Kong Kowloon

The total length of the line is 172.9km, and it is completely underground. There are 4 stations in Guangzhou Maglev Station, Nansha Maglev Station, Qianhai Maglev Station, and Hong Kong Kowloon Maglev Station. The average distance between stations is 49.07km. The annual passenger traffic is expected to be 28.05 million.

Option V : Guangzhou East-Nansha-Qianhai-Hong Kong Kowloon

The line consists of four stations: Guangzhou East Maglev Station, Nansha Maglev Station, Qianhai Maglev Station, and Hong Kong Kowloon Maglev Station, with an estimated annual transport capacity of about 32 million passengers.












As for the construction period, according to the high-speed maglev R&D process with a speed of 600 kilometers per hour, it is estimated that it will take 5 to 10 years from the engineering test line to commercial operation, and the Guangzhou-Shenzhen-Hong Kong maglev will not start construction until 2028 at the earliest. Therefore, based on this calculation, the Guangzhou-Shenzhen-Hong Kong maglev is expected to be completed in 2035.







广深港磁悬浮，又有新消息！5大线路方案再次曝光_南沙_广州市_九龙


原来，在博览会上，相关交通研究专家向媒体透露了传闻已久的规划时速约600公里的广深港磁悬浮线路，正在开展先行段（广深段）工程预可行性研究，且目前该线路共规划有5个方案！ 可以发现，以上这5个方案，终…




www.sohu.com


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Shanghai by lukehasnotenough, en Flickr


----------

